# Are lotions and lip balms categorized as cosmetics?



## serfmunke (Feb 15, 2012)

I know plain old soap is not considered a cosmetic, legally. What is the case for lotions and lip balms?

Thanks!


----------



## carebear (Feb 15, 2012)

yes, lip balms and lotions are cosmetics.

http://www.fda.gov/cosmetics/guidanceco ... 074201.htm

_How does the law define a cosmetic?
The Federal Food, Drug, and Cosmetic Act (FD&C Act) defines cosmetics by their intended use, as "articles intended to be rubbed, poured, sprinkled, or sprayed on, introduced into, or otherwise applied to the human body...for cleansing, beautifying, promoting attractiveness, or altering the appearance" [FD&C Act, sec. 201(i)]. Among the products included in this definition are skin moisturizers, perfumes, lipsticks, fingernail polishes, eye and facial makeup preparations, shampoos, permanent waves, hair colors, toothpastes, and deodorants, as well as any material intended for use as a component of a cosmetic product._


----------

